# Есть ли в г. Сумы мастер по ремонту баянов и акк.?



## Татьяна Ч. (13 Июл 2012)

Нужен мастер для ремонта аккордеона. Кто знает к кому можно обратиться в г. Сумы (Украина)


----------

